# My rental ad is gone & pending again



## Margaret13 (Jan 10, 2021)

I tried to find my rental for Park Hyatt in Beaver Creek, January 23, 2021 and it was gone!  When I go to my classifieds it is shown as Pending. Did this happen because I lowered my asking rental price? I didn't receive any notification from TUG about them needing any more info from me.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 10, 2021)

When you edit an ad, it goes back to pending until it is reviewed again. It can take a few days to post again.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 10, 2021)

Not sure why but when you drop the price it goes back to pending again.  I have noticed this several times with mine.  With Red week the price adjusts instantly so there are differences.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 10, 2021)

hcarman said:


> Not sure why but when you drop the price it goes back to pending again. I have noticed this several times with mine. With Red week the price adjusts instantly so there are differences.


Redweek makes money off of advertising timeshare rentals. Comparing it to TUG is like apples and oranges.

I think the TUG ruleset to trigger reviews does not exclude situations where the only change is a price drop.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Jan 10, 2021)

Any editing of a classified on Marketplace goes to pending, usually only a day or two.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 10, 2021)

all ads are reviewed throughout the day, but always within 24 hours.

if one could bypass the review process by simply editing an ad that was already approved, it would make the review process pointless.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 11, 2021)

I think the poster only lowered her price so that is what the question was.  If you are just lowering a price - not editing anything about the unit - whether it still goes to pending.  My experience is yes.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 11, 2021)

I think ANY change sends it to the review queue.  That's just how the software works.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2021)

actually if you click the edit button at all, it instantly removes the ad from the site and puts it back into the pending queue to be reviewed.

you are welcome to blame the folks that try to skirt the TUG rules for these types of policies...we make every effort to ensure the marketplace is fair and free of scams...but no strategy is 100% effective and sadly some of them impact legitimate users as well.


----------



## Margaret13 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello, I am the one who posted that my Park Hyatt Beaver Creek was Pending. Yes, I did click the edit button to lower my price from $5,000 to $4,000, but I was not trying to skirt the TUG rules. I never saw it written in the rules that this would happen, and I did try to read all the rules, if I missed it, I apologize
 But how do you review a price change? I have not received any emails asking if it was really me who changed the price. It has been 3 days now since it went pending and therefore no one is seeing it. This rental starts on January 23, that just 11 days away.  As the date got closer, I was going to lower it again, but I won't be editing this ad anymore.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2021)

you would need to email tug@tug2.net with questions about your ad


----------

